# Pleasant Hill



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

I was wondering if Pleasant Hill has any Flatheads, or Blues? I've heard of both being caught there but have never had any confirmation, and the people that caught them aren't catfishermen. Do they really know the difference??? I'm planning a trip there next weekend and plan to do some catfishing, Does anyone know of a couple of good spots to check out?

Thanks guys,
Nick


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Bump, Anybody know anything?


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Just got back from catfishing at Pleasant Hill. Don't know about the Blues but there are Flats roaming around. We had a 5 pound average last night on the channels, not many numbers but decent size. Fished points and fingers from the Dam to the ramp.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Fished again Friday night and it was the slowest cat bite ever. 3 runs with Zero fish. Fished from 9pm till 5am. Picked up a buzzbait around 5:30am and continued to catch 20 plus Lmouth the next 3 hrs. Biggest bass only going about 2 pounds. Lots of males, but they were a lot more fun to catch then searching for those lockjaw cats. I hope the weather played the role because it was a night and day difference from last week to this week.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

nicholasburnsworth said:


> I was wondering if Pleasant Hill has any Flatheads, or Blues? I've heard of both being caught there but have never had any confirmation, and the people that caught them aren't catfishermen. Do they really know the difference??? I'm planning a trip there next weekend and plan to do some catfishing, Does anyone know of a couple of good spots to check out?
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Nick


I just saw this post so hopefully the late response is still useful. I have not cat fished P Hill in many, many years but I can tell you that there are indeed some flatheads in there but I don't think you will find them in good numbers. The majority of the activity will be channels. I don't think you are going to find any blues in any waters that stray very far from the Ohio River. I can't begin to count the number of stories that I get told of folks catching them in lakes that I have fished for years. I believe that probably all of the reports of them in central Ohio are a mis-identification. The only possible exception would be any lake that may have been stocked with them directly. I think your speculation that the people don't know the difference if they are non-catfishermen is probably accurate in most cases.

About 2-3 years ago there was a picture and a brief article in the newspaper (Mansfield maybe) about a guy that was fishing by himself on P Hill in his boat and landed a rather large flathead. If I recall it was well over 40 inches and it seems to me that the guy may have caught it on a crankbait trolling for saugeyes.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Brian, 
Not too late. I'm going to do the NEOCATS tournament next weekend and was debating on paying into the flathead pot. Ten bucks is worth the chance. We went out there saturday and did pretty good. This is one my buddy caught that was 29" and just over 13 pounds. All the cats we caught were bloated from gorging out after the rains I think.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice Cat! Very healthy and clean looking!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I haven't heard of any Blues comming out of there but there are a few Flats.
Charles Mill is right up the road and has to be one of the best Channel cat lakes in the state it also has Flatheads.


----------



## Atavistic By Nature (Jul 4, 2018)

Pleasant Hill flathead, fellas! I've seen 2-3 this size caught by a group of young guys with surf gear in one night with my own eyes but never hooked anything like this personally. Keep ya lines tight, fellas ✌


----------

